# Question about Quadcopters



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thinking about picking one up. I have no experience with these things, but would love to learn.
Here is the one I have been looking at
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1018648-REG/dji_cp_pt_000027_phantom_fc40.html

Is this a good starter, or is a bit too much to learn with?
Thanks


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

I fly the first generation of that DJI one and it is about as easy to learn to fly as you can get I think...


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

toyotapilot said:


> I fly the first generation of that DJI one and it is about as easy to learn to fly as you can get I think...


Great, Good to hear.


----------



## FishNFul (Apr 27, 2010)

im thinking of picking one up as well but with the H3-3D gimbal and putting a gopro hero 3 black on it, buddies got one and its pretty easy to fly with a little practice in a large field first.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

A buddy brought one over and flew it down the canal and all over the place, as long as you keep it on simple and not agility it was super easy. I am not sure his model but he upgraded the controller? not sure that's what its called sorry.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Dji is a great unit. I fly the 350 QX and it's a great unit as well. I think the dji had been out longer as well.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

one of the cool features with the 350 QX is you can hit a button on your transmitter and it will use gps to land by itself where it took off from. Its also a bit less than the DJI quad.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

dallasrick said:


> one of the cool features with the 350 QX is you can hit a button on your transmitter and it will use gps to land by itself where it took off from. Its also a bit less than the DJI quad.


X2 that feature was cool, i almost crashed it a few times and hit the Home button and saved me lol


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

dallasrick said:


> one of the cool features with the 350 QX is you can hit a button on your transmitter and it will use gps to land by itself where it took off from. Its also a bit less than the DJI quad.


That does sound like a cool feature and one I probably would use quite a lot.


----------



## rodslinger (May 13, 2014)

Take a look at the txrxlabs.

https://txrxlabs.org/classes/build-your-own-quadcopter-spring-2014_230/

This class is full, but they offer it semi regularly.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

get a nano first, they are cheap and a good learing unit, and only 90.00 or so, but are mostly for indoors, then when you're comfortable look at the 350 qx, good outdoor platform, can mount a go-pro on it also. Send me a pm for more info.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Depends what your goals are. I have a large Tarot 650, but just got an RC logger eye one extreme. The T650 is nice, stable etc, but I need a pretty good area to fly it in safely. The eye one extreme is much smaller and allows me to practice regularly. I purchased the eye one extreme for $110 and a receiver for $20, I use the same controller for both quads. 

Also, don't forget to get a simulator it will save you tons of money in the long run (trust me I know!!).


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

If anyone is looking still for a quad, shoot me a PM, a got a line on 350 qx first gen at great price.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That version of DJI has lots of complaints. The Visions have better camera and distance. I have the Vision and love it.


----------



## agkarcher (May 19, 2012)

Mamba H-Quad from Quadysteria
I have been looking at quads for @ a year. My son has the Phantom II and a friend has a 450 flamewheel. They had already poured a heap of money in what they had; however, they regretted not getting something with more functionality, a better control board, radio, etc..

Over the last year, I built my own quad in my head several times, low profile, quick , 2 cameras (driver and photography), autonomous flight, including waypoints, mission planning, telemetry display, a good ground station. It needed to be easily transported, but able to carry the cameras and still be nimble. Every time I sat down and starting to order the parts, I was overwhelmed by all of the options and eventually gave up.

But then I found the Mamba at Quadrysteria , I was blown away. I emailed Ron at: [email protected] about what I was looking for. Three emails later, it was ordered. I wanted the unit complete and ready to fly. Ron referred the build to F. F. C. Bearsch <[email protected]> . They knew exactly what I needed for it to be what I wanted.

These two guys got it going. Ron and Casey stayed in touch with me during the build, included photos and videos of the build. Casey must have put in twenty or more hours on the build.

Here is a link to the test video Casey did for me. UAV370 FPV Testing Setup (10 min 1 sec)

I am still learning to fly; however, I will definitely follow up with some video/photos to demonstrate how awesome the Mamba is. Take it from me, don't keep trying to piece part something together, this quad is fantastic and Ron and Casey can definitely put you in a good unit.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks again for all the info. Still shopping and comparing.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

agkarcher said:


> Mamba H-Quad from Quadysteria
> I have been looking at quads for @ a year. My son has the Phantom II and a friend has a 450 flamewheel. They had already poured a heap of money in what they had; however, they regretted not getting something with more functionality, a better control board, radio, etc..
> 
> Over the last year, I built my own quad in my head several times, low profile, quick , 2 cameras (driver and photography), autonomous flight, including waypoints, mission planning, telemetry display, a good ground station. It needed to be easily transported, but able to carry the cameras and still be nimble. Every time I sat down and starting to order the parts, I was overwhelmed by all of the options and eventually gave up.
> ...


Any reason the camera is on top?
Viewing spinning props could get monotonous as well as taking away from the view.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

Check this one out.
http://hexoplus.com/


----------

